# Lüfter mit Anlaufspannung <5V



## Abductee (4. August 2012)

*Lüfter mit Anlaufspannung <5V*

Ich hab für einen Lüfter nur eine Spannungsquelle von 5V, deswegen bräuchte ich am besten einen 120mm Lüfter der auch tiefer anläuft. 
Quasie als Sicherheitsreserve fürs hohe Lüfteralter.
Das der Lüfter mit so wenig Spannung noch genug Luft schaufelt sollte machbar sein.
Bisher hab ich nur die Nanoxia`s gefunden die laut Hersteller auch bei 3,5V noch starten.

Meine Messungen von meinen Lüftern die ich so rumliegen hab war eher ernüchternd. Mit 5V sind sie aber noch alle angelaufen.
Be Quiet SW PWM 4,4V
Noiseblocker BlackSilentfFan 4,6V
Noiseblocker Multiframe 4,7V

Was habt ihr so Erfahrungen, welcher Lüfter läuft mit besonders wenig Spannung noch an?
Ansonsten wirds der 1300er Nanoxia werden.


----------



## buxtehude (4. August 2012)

*AW: Lüfter mit Anlaufspannung <5V*

es gibt noch mehr 120mm lüfter, die unter 5v anlaufen:

KLICK


----------



## Sanyassin (5. August 2012)

*AW: Lüfter mit Anlaufspannung <5V*

Bei Orthy wurden nur die "Drosselungs-Möglichkeiten" getestet ( so verstehe ich das).

Der Nanoxia Evo 1300 kommt mit eigener Steruerung daher (Poti) und mit dem kannst Du die Spannung
runterregeln  bis auf  ~ 3,5V. Viel wichtiger aber ist, dass der Lüfter auch nach dem Neustart mit dieser
Spannung wieder anläuft und nicht "angeschubts" werden muss und genau das passiert beim Nanoxia
mit der eigenen Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Abductee (5. August 2012)

*AW: Lüfter mit Anlaufspannung <5V*

Ich werd den Support mal anschreiben ob die das nur mit der beigelegten Lüftersteuerung schaffen, oder auch ohne Hilfe der Lüftersteuerung.

In zwei Testberichten von der FX-Reihe wird erwähnt das es sich nur um ein normales Drehpotentiometer handelt.
Allerdings sieht die Steuerung von den Testberichten aus 07/08 gegenüber dem aktuellen Modell etwas anders aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Die neuere Version der Lüftersteuerung hat tatsächlich eine Anlaufschaltung. 
Allerdings soll die erst ab 4V von Nöten sein.


----------



## Sanyassin (5. August 2012)

*AW: Lüfter mit Anlaufspannung <5V*

Auszug aus : Nanoxia FX EVO IFC 120 mm - 1300 - Retail

Skalierbarkeit

... Ein 120 mm FX Evo  1300 Lüfter kann beispielsweise über die serienmäßige „Intelligent Fan  Control“ im Bereich von  395 –1.300 U/min individuell geregelt werden... 

Intelligent Fan Controller (manuelle Drehzahlanpassung)

*Mit dem beiliegenden „Intelligent Fan Controller“ können* Sie Ihren  Nanoxia Lüfter über den *extrem weiten Bereich von ca. 3,5 bis 12 Volt*  stufenlos an Ihre individuellen Anforderungen anpassen. Das sichere  Anlaufen bei extrem niedriger Spannung *wird durch eine integrierte  Mikroprozessorgestützte Steuerung realisiert, welche die Spannung zum  Zeitpunkt des Einschaltvorganges kurzzeitig anhebt*. 

Anders als bei konventionellen Regelungen ist mit dem „IFC“ dadurch auch  bei der niedrigsten Lüfterdrehzahl ein sicheres Anlaufen des Lüfters im  Falle eines System-Neustarts garantiert."

Da brauchst den Support nicht zu fragen, steht alles schon drin .. 

Die "IFC" macht da den Unterschied...


----------



## Abductee (5. August 2012)

*AW: Lüfter mit Anlaufspannung <5V*

Nanoxia FX Evo 120 mm IFC - 1000 U/min - Praxistest: Ergebnisse - Hardware-Factory.com
4,2V ohne die Lüftersteuerung ist trotzdem super, danke für den Hinweis mit der Steuerung.


----------



## constantinosand (6. August 2012)

*AW: Lüfter mit Anlaufspannung <5V*

was is eigntlich dein *ziel*?

willst du eine möglichst niedrige drehzahl erreichen?


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2012)

*AW: Lüfter mit Anlaufspannung <5V*

Ich will einen Lüfter in jeder Lebens/Verschleisslage mit 5V zum Anlaufen bewegen.

Der wird dann für einen Notebookkühler auf USB gehängt und wird dann mit dem Laptop automatisch an und ausgeschaltet.
Das 1600er Modell sollte auf 5V noch gut 800rpm haben, das dürfte ausreichend sein.


----------

